# Gericht: Surfer muss Dialer-Kosten für Sexseiten bezahlen



## Anonymous (27 April 2004)

5844 Euro für Besuch "kostenloser" Sexseiten


Das Versprechen "Gratiszugang", befand das Münchner Landgericht in einem Urteil, muss man nicht glauben, wenn es um "Sex-Dienstleistungen" geht. Zu Deutsch: Selbst Schuld, wer reinfällt. Das kann teuer werden.

Quelle:
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/politik/0,1518,297216,00.html

Gibt es also doch kein Recht auf kostenlose Dummheit.


----------



## Anonymous (27 April 2004)

Ein Dialer der holländischen Dutch Web 24 (DW24), der tatsächlich im Verbindungsfenster "_Gratis Hot Sex_" anzeigte aber keinen Preis. Dafür aber aufrufbare AGB mit den Informationen.

Ein User der es unbedingt wissen wollte!

Eine Staatsanwaltschaft, die den Vorgang bereits eingestellt hatte.

Ein Telefonunternehmen, dass hier alle Register zog.

Ein Urteil, dass nur für Verbindungen von vor dem 15.08.2003 spricht - heute sollte das nicht mehr möglich sein.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (27 April 2004)

Hörsaalsitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Ein User der es unbedingt wissen wollte!





			
				Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> Der Kunde hatte zuvor die obligatorische Sperrung von 0190-Nummern durch den Münchner Telefonanbieter M"Net aufheben lassen.


Entweder der hat es tatsaechlich darauf angelegt, oder die Meldung ist falsch. Allerdings finde ich es nichtsdestotrotz  erstaunlich:


			
				Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> (...)obwohl das Programmfenster als "Gratiszugang" bezeichnet war


Somit ist der Preis fuer die Dienstleistung falsch bezeichnet gewesen. Bin mal gespannt, ich wuerde in diesem Fall auf eine Revision tippen. 
Gr,
TSCoreNinja


----------



## Anonymous (27 April 2004)

endlich ein Urteil das den User auch etwas Verantwortung auferlegt.
Das internet ist eben gefärlich das sollte jedem klar sein ansonsten hat er dort nichts zu suchen


----------



## Anonymous (27 April 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> endlich ein Urteil das den User auch etwas Verantwortung auferlegt.
> Das internet ist eben gefärlich das sollte jedem klar sein ansonsten hat er dort nichts zu suchen



Quatsch mit Sauce. Wenn jemand absichtlich seinen Schutz aufhebt: 

http://www.m-net.de/faq/faq_isdn_p.htm


> Funktionieren die 0190-Nummern bei M"net?
> Da sich hinter den Service-Rufnummern* 0190 (1-9), 0192 und 0193 oft sittenwidrige Angebote oder kostspielige "0190-Dialer" * verbergen können, hat M"net standardmäßig diese Nummern gesperrt. Dies soll Ihnen helfen, böse Überraschungen zu vermeiden. Natürlich können Sie auf schriftlichen Wunsch diese Nummern einmalig kostenfrei freischalten lassen, wenn Sie diese benutzen möchten! Verwenden Sie hierzu diese Anlage.


dann hat das nichts mit dem zu tun, was hier immer empfohlen wird,  nämlich die Sperrung der 
Minderwertdienste. Das letzte  Wort dürfte das wahrscheinlich eh noch nicht drüber gesprochen
 sein, da das erst die erste Instanz ist.


----------



## Rex Cramer (27 April 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> endlich ein Urteil das den User auch etwas Verantwortung auferlegt.
> Das internet ist eben gefärlich das sollte jedem klar sein ansonsten hat er dort nichts zu suchen



Endlich ein Urteil, dass Dir den langersehnten Freibrief zur Abzocke ausstellt?


----------



## Antidialer (27 April 2004)

Von einer Revision würde ich in jedem Fall ausgehen, der Streitwert ist jedenfalls hoch genug. 

Ob sie allerdings etwas bringt, sei dahingestellt, der Fall sieht mir jedenfalls sehr nach Absichtlicher Einwahl aus.


----------



## dvill (27 April 2004)

> endlich ein Urteil das den User auch etwas Verantwortung auferlegt.
> Das internet ist eben gefärlich das sollte jedem klar sein ansonsten hat er dort nichts zu suchen


Das sagten damals auch die Räuberhorden von dem Waldgebiet, in dem sie Reisende mit kostenlosen Überfällen beglückt hatten. Heute sind die Waldgebiete weitgehend gerodet und Reisen insgesamt sicherer geworden.

Natürlich ist das Internet gefährlich und wird es bleiben. Natürlich sollte jeder gute Schutzsoftware einsetzen, z.B. AntiVir.

Andererseits muss das heutige Raubrittertum so von der Gesellschaft auch nicht auf Dauer toleriert werden.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (27 April 2004)

@dvill

Da hilft nur Eigeninitiative !
Haben Sie an sowas gedacht ?

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/46908

Optimaler Schutz - denn niemand brauch dabei den Kopf benutzen.

Schuld könnte man ja den Dialerbetreibern geben - immerhin nutzen die ja die Telefonleitungen.


----------



## Captain Picard (27 April 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Optimaler Schutz - denn niemand brauch dabei den Kopf benutzen.
> 
> Schuld könnte man ja den Dialerbetreibern geben - immerhin nutzen die ja die Telefonleitungen.



Man soll den Abend ja nicht vor dem Morgen loben, aber vorgemerken  für den 1. Preis 
des sinnfreiesten Postings des heutigen Tages sollte man das schon...
(obwohl , da sind auch andere "heiße" Kandidaten) 

cp


----------



## dvill (27 April 2004)

@ Gast

Da war ich wohl nicht deutlich genug. Die Sicherheit der Wälder in Germanien seinerzeit stieg an mit dem Roden des Waldes und dem Aufkommen einer staatlichen Ordnung, die der Erhebung willkürlichen Wegezolles durch Räuberbanden den Hahn abdrehte.

Die Justiz hinkt heute hinter der Entwicklung des Internets meilenweit hinterher, kommt aber langsam in Gang. Das MWD-Gesetz und der Wechsel von der Freiwilligen Selbstregistrierung zur RegTP bringen schon viel Licht ins Dunkel.

Da wird es weitergehen. Geschäftsmodelle, die auf die Ahnungslosigkeit von Verbrauchern setzen, sind immer nur kurze Zeit erfolgreich.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## galdikas (27 April 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> > endlich ein Urteil das den User auch etwas Verantwortung auferlegt.
> > Das internet ist eben gefärlich das sollte jedem klar sein ansonsten hat er dort nichts zu suchen
> 
> 
> Das sagten damals auch die Räuberhorden von dem Waldgebiet, in dem sie Reisende mit kostenlosen Überfällen beglückt hatten.



Der Vergleich ist etwas unpassend, weil das hinterhältige, lichtscheue Gesindel in rechtswidriger Manier Beute machte.

Wenn dagegen arglose Handelsschiffe auf offenem Meer von registrierten Freibeutern aufgebracht und redlich ausgeraubt wurden, dann konnten sich die hilf- und wehrlosen Überfallenen bei Vorlage der von obersten Genehmigungskommisionen ausgestellten Kaperbriefe wenigstens damit trösten, daß ihre Ausplünderung quasi behördlich genehmigt, ad maiorem gloriam maiestatem, und nicht rechtsgrundlos erfolgte.

gal.


----------



## dvill (27 April 2004)

galdikas schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn dagegen arglose Handelsschiffe auf offenem Meer von registrierten Freibeutern aufgebracht und redlich ausgeraubt wurden, dann konnten sich die hilf- und wehrlosen Überfallenen bei Vorlage der von obersten Genehmigungskommisionen ausgestellten Kaperbriefe wenigstens damit trösten, daß ihre Ausplünderung quasi behördlich genehmigt, ad maiorem gloriam maiestatem, und nicht rechtsgrundlos erfolgte.


So geht es auch  :thumb: 

Ich komme aus dem Binnenland, da denkt man dunkele Wälder und Wegezollerheber von eigenen Gnaden. Das Beispiel aus der christlichen Seefahrt ist sehr anschaulich.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (27 April 2004)

@geldikas

Der Vergleich ist etwas unpassend, weil das hinterhältige, lichtscheue Gesindel in rechtswidriger Manier Beute machte. 
Habe ich da was überlesen ? Wie kommst du auf rechtwidrige Beute ?
Genau das Gegenteil ist der Fall.
Es kann sich halt nicht jeder darauf berufen das die anderen schuld und böse sind.
Da kann dvill noch soviel nach Regulierung schreien - Verantwortung beginnt beim mündigen Bürger.
Und wer sich aus dieser Verantwortung stehlen will - der muss die Konsequenzen dafür tragen.
Genauso wird es mit den letzten Rücknahmen der REGTP sein.
Lassen wir doch einmal die Gerichte entscheiden ob die Kosten die bei der Nutzung von Inhalten entstanden sind gezahlt werden müssen.
Pauschalierungen wie sie gerne hier verwendet werden gibt es halt nicht.
Ob nun zugereiste Berliner Juristen gegen Nextnet gewinnen - oder dieses Urteil in München entsteht:

The Winner Takes It All


----------



## Captain Picard (27 April 2004)

Der anonyme Abzocker schrieb:
			
		

> Und wer sich aus dieser Verantwortung stehlen will - der muss die Konsequenzen dafür tragen.


Heute entbrennt ein heftiger Wettstreit um den sinnfreiesten Beitrag:

und dann auch noch einen Songtitel von ABBA  zu mißbrauchen , das ist ein Sonderpreis für Juzpe wert 
http://images.amazon.com/images/P/B000062XDI.01.LZZZZZZZ.jpg

cp


----------



## Anonymous (27 April 2004)

Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> Von einer Revision würde ich in jedem Fall ausgehen, der Streitwert ist jedenfalls hoch genug.



Du bist sehr kampfeslustig - ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das Streiten dem Unterlegenen vergangen ist. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, hatte er keine Rechtsschutzversicherung und auch keinen begleitenden Anwalt.
Man kann davon ausgehen, dass z. B. bissige Fische der M"Net von vornherein anderes entgegen getreten wären.

M"Net hatte die Gespräche mit der Verbindung an Intelligence bezahlt und verwies den Beschwerdeführer mit seinen Einwendungen stets an die DW24 in Holland - doch das sah der nicht ein. Während M"Net für die bestehende Forderung keinerlei Nachweise für den Content hatte (für die Angebote des Anbieters war man nicht verantwortlich) schaufelte sich der später Unterlegene sein eigenes Geldgrab - Geld, dass er mit Sicherheit nicht hat. Wenn von Anfang an ein Anwalt die Sache betreut hätte, wäre das Kind wahrscheinlich nicht in den Brunnen gefallen. Erschwerend kam hinzu, dass der Eheteil eines M"Net-Mitarbeiters/-arbeiterin aus der Rechtsabteilung auch noch bei Gericht eine "gute" Position inne hat und M"Net die Sache mit Gutdünken der "Zaungäste" rigeros durchzog.

Der Unterlegene wurde zwischen seinen vielen Verbindungen sogar von M"Net angerufen und auf das hohe Mehrwertvolumen hingewiesen. Doch das juckte ihn nicht. Wie gesagt, er wollte es wissen!

Und außerdem - er hatte tatsächlich XXX-Sites konsumiert. Und das reichlich.


----------



## dvill (27 April 2004)

> Da kann dvill noch soviel nach Regulierung schreien - Verantwortung beginnt beim mündigen Bürger.


Das Gegenteil ist richtig.

Der Staat muss nicht ahnungslose Bürger um wesentliche Rechte bringen, um sie anonymen seriösen Geschäftsleuten geschwächt zur Dialerjagd vorzuwerfen. Aus welchem Grund brauchen diese Gestalten auch noch die Hilfe des Staates?

Wenn es keine besonderen Regelungen bezüglich der Dialer und 0900-Nummern geben würde, würde die normalen Verbraucherrechte gelten. Dann müssten Unternehmer den Nachweis erbringen, dass sie über einen gültigen Vertrag und einen Zahlungsanspruch verfügen.

Die ungünstigen Sonderregelungen zum Nachteil der Verbraucher bei 0900-Nummern schaffen das Problem.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Teleton (27 April 2004)

Hörsaalsitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, hatte er ... keinen begleitenden Anwalt.



Halte ich bei einem Verfahren beim Landgericht aufgrund des bestehenden Anwaltszwanges für unmöglich. Sind die weitern Interna aus der gleichen Quelle ?

Teleton


----------



## dvill (27 April 2004)

> Der Kunde hatte zuvor die obligatorische Sperrung von 0190-Nummern durch den Münchner Telefonanbieter M"Net aufheben lassen.


Was immer dort vorgefallen ist (zur Zeit der Dialernutzung als auch vor Gericht) hat zwar mit Dialern zu tun, aber nichts mit dem Sinn und Zweck dieses Forums.

Geschädigte hier haben in der Regel vor dem "Schadensfall" keine Ahnung gehabt, welche Kostenkonsequenzen ein Sicherheitsloch oder ein Mausklick herausbeschwören kann.

Wer diesen Wahnsinn selbst kostenpflichtig aktivieren lässt, wenn er einen Telefonanschluss installiert bekommen hat, der diese Dienste sperrt, hat hier etwas völlig anderes vor, als die Teilnehmer in diesem Forum besprechen wollen.

Das ist eine völlig andere Konstellation. Insbesondere hat dieser Fall keine Auswirkung auf die hier besprochenen Problemfälle.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Der Jurist (27 April 2004)

Hörsaalsitzer schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> 
> Du bist sehr kampfeslustig - ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das Streiten dem Unterlegenen vergangen ist. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, hatte er keine Rechtsschutzversicherung und auch keinen begleitenden Anwalt.
> ...



Merkwürdig, merkwürdig, kein Rechtsanwalt vor dem Landgericht ....
Dort herrscht Anwaltszwang.


----------



## Anonymous (27 April 2004)

O.K., ihr habt mich erwischt. Bei der Verhandlung war ich nicht anwesend aber der Fall ist mir recht gut bekannt. Vor allem die Vorgeschichte, bis zum LG.

@ dvill, auf Dein letztes Posting wollte ich eigentlich hinaus. Der Typ wusste genau worauf er sich einlässt und wollte alle Grenzen austesten, weil er meinte das Recht für sich gepachtet zu haben.


----------



## galdikas (27 April 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Lassen wir doch einmal die Gerichte entscheiden ob die Kosten die bei der Nutzung von Inhalten entstanden sind gezahlt werden müssen.



Es können von den Diensteanbietern nur dann Forderungen gestellt (und an die Netzbetreiber zum Inkasso abgetereten) werden, wenn sie überhaupt einen vertraglich begründeten Vergütungsanspruch haben, und nur in der Höhe, wie er zwischen Nutzer und Diensteanbieter vertraglich vereinbart worden sein sollte.

Den Nachweis für einen solchen Vergütungsanspruch hat der Diensteanbieter nicht schon dadurch erbracht, daß er 
-  die Übermittlung von Inhalten von seinem Server an den fremden Rechner über eine TK-Verbindung nachweist,
- oder daß er nur das Zustandekommen der TK-Verbindung zwischen zwei Netzanschlüssen belegt, über welche die von ihm beabsichtigte Inhalte-Übermittlung erfolgen soll,
- oder daß er gar nur die Anwahl seiner Rufnummer vom Kundenanschluß aus beweist.

Ich kann beim Münchner Urteil nicht sehen, daß der Diensteanbieter als Fordernder den ihm obliegenden Nachweis erbracht hätte, mit dem Nutzer eine Preisvereinbarung in der strittigen Höhe getroffen zu haben.

Selbst wenn die AGB wirksam einbezogen worden sein sollten (wofür die Abrufbarkeit nicht ausreicht, es ist auch die Erklärung des Einverständnisses mit ihrer Geltung erforderlich) - der Preis ist keine AGB, und kann deshalb nicht nach denselben Maßstäben  als wirksam vereinbart angesehen werden, die für die (Nicht-)Einbeziehung von Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen gelten.

Und ohne Preisvereinbarungsnachweis kann der Anbieter wohl nicht mehr als die für die Erbringung von "Gratis Sex Diensten" übliche Vergütung verlangen.

Weshalb sich der Anbieter hier nicht wegen wissentlich unwahrer, zur Irreführung eines
verständigen Durchschnittsverbrauchers geeigneter Werbeangaben strafbar gemacht haben soll, ist nicht erfindlich. Es sei denn, durch die wissentlich falsche Angabe "gratis" in Verbindung mit Internetsex-Inhalten soll ein Durchschnitts-Verbraucher erotischer Internet-Inhalte deswegen nicht in der Erwartung kostenlos abrufbarer Inhalte getäuscht werden können, weil der gar keine mit der Bezeichnung "Gratis Sex Zugang" verbundene Erwartung kostenfrei nutzbarer Inhalte verbinde, in der er dadurch enttäuscht werden könnte, daß sich die versprochene "Gratis"-Dienstleistung als kostenpflichtig herausstellt.
Denn nur dann wäre die Angabe "gratis" zwar wissentlich unwahr, aber eben nicht zur Irreführung (des durchschnittsverständigen Verbrauchers) geeignet.

gal.


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 April 2004)

nicht im Hörsaal gesessen schrieb:
			
		

> O.K., ihr habt mich erwischt. Bei der Verhandlung war ich nicht anwesend aber der Fall ist mir recht gut bekannt. Vor allem die Vorgeschichte, bis zum LG.
> 
> @ dvill, auf Dein letztes Posting wollte ich eigentlich hinaus. Der Typ wusste genau worauf er sich einlässt und wollte alle Grenzen austesten, weil er meinte das Recht für sich gepachtet zu haben.



Ach ja? Eine Frage: Spielte die Identität der Dutchweb24 in dem Verfahren irgendeine Rolle?

Ein Jammer, wenn hier eine Chance vertan worden wäre, hinter die Kulissen der Netzwerke im XXX-Business zu kucken...


----------



## Qoppa (28 April 2004)

@ galdikas

könnte es sein, daß hier die Argumentation, die Du so oft entfaltest hast, zum Tragen gekommen ist, - nur in die "umgekehrte" Richtung? Spätestens nachdem M´´Net auf die Kosten aufmerksam gemacht hat (und das dürfte bereits bei 250 € gewesen sein), durften sie davon ausgehen, daß die Leistung bewußt und gewollt bestellt worden war. Vermutlich hat das Gericht nur auf die Rechtsansprüche zwischen dem Kunden und dem Telekomanbieter abgestellt - ganz so wie der BGH - und da wog das sorglose und geradezu provokante Verhalten des XXX-Surfers wohl mehr als auf Seiten der M``Net die Zurechenbarkeit der Irreführungsabsicht des Sexanbieters (der selbst außen vor bleibt).

Was aber auch sehr deutlich zeigen würde, daß der jubilierende Gast hier wohl die falschen Schlüsse gezogen hat ...


----------



## dvill (28 April 2004)

Der Fall hat mit den hier sonst besprochenen Fällen definitiv nichts zu tun.

Trotzdem macht er auf Merkwürdigkeiten bei diesen besonderen Diensten aufmerksam. Das Bezeichnende ist, dass der Verbraucher bei seiner Bank vermutlich keinen Überziehungskredit in der strittigen Höhe bekommen hätte. Bankkarten haben zur Sicherheit im Verlustfall beschränkte Verfügungshöhen pro Tag.

Das angebliche "Micropayment" per Telefonrechnung kommt völlig unbeschränkt daher.

Dabei gibt es Gesetze, die z.B. zum Inhalt haben:



			
				TKV schrieb:
			
		

> *§ 18 Kundenvorgabe der Entgelthöhe*
> Ab dem 1. Januar 2001 kann der Kunde gegenüber dem Anbieter von Telekommunikationsdienstleistungen für die Öffentlichkeit vorgeben, bis zu welcher monatlichen Entgelthöhe er die Dienstleistung in Anspruch nehmen will. Der Anbieter muß sicherstellen, daß diese Entgelthöhe nicht ohne Zustimmung des Kunden überschritten wird.


Das ist Gesetz. Nur kümmern tut sich niemand drum. Man will eben unbeschränkt hinlangen können. Wen interessiert Verbraucherschutz, wenn der Verbraucher so schwach ist?

Ich finde in dem Gesetzestext keine Ironietags oder Smilies, dass diese Bestimmung nur aus Spaß so lautet.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## galdikas (28 April 2004)

Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> @ galdikas
> 
> könnte es sein, daß hier die Argumentation, die Du so oft entfaltest hast, zum Tragen gekommen ist, - nur in die "umgekehrte" Richtung? Spätestens nachdem M´´Net auf die Kosten aufmerksam gemacht hat (und das dürfte bereits bei 250 € gewesen sein), durften sie davon ausgehen, daß die Leistung bewußt und gewollt bestellt worden war.



Das Vertragsverhältnis zwischen Sexdienste-Anbieter und dem Verbindungsnetzbetreiber, begründet doch keine Ansprüche des Sexdienste-Anbieters gegen den Kunden des Netzbetreibers. Wenn nun dem Netzbetreiber Kosten aus einer Zahlungsverpflichtung gegen seinen Diensteanbieter entstehen, dann kann doch der Hinweis an den Kunden keinen Einfluß auf die (Höhe der zwischen Kunde und Diensteanbieter vereinbarten Mehrwert-Zahlungs-)Ansprüche des Diensteanbieters gegen den Kunden haben, die der Netzbetreiber an Stelle des Diensteanbieters gegen den Kunden (zusammen mit seinen eigenen, reinen TK-Verbindungsleistungs-Forderungen) geltend machen möchte.

( Falls Taxi-Dienstleistungen rein nach km-Leistung oder Benzinverbrauch in Höhe vereinbarter Einheitspreise zu vergüten wären - dann hätte ein Hinweis des Tankwarts oder eines Mautstraßen-Betreibers an den Taxigast auf ihre hohen zu erwartenden Kosten (etwa weil sie dem tankenden und mautstraßenbenutzenden Taxifahrer gegenüber provisionspflichtig sind) doch nicht zur Folge, daß ab diesem Hinweis die zwischen Taxi-Unternehmer und Fahrgast vereinbarte Vergütung eine andere wäre als zuvor - z.B. wenn der Taxiunternehmer keine Vergütung vereinbart, oder gar "gratis-Fahrten" angeboten hätte.

Das Beispiel ist nicht treffend, da selbst bei einer fehlenden Vergütungsvereinbarung zwischen Gast und Taxifunternehmer stillschweigend eine Vergütung in Höhe der Taxigebührenordnung als vereinbart anzusehen wäre. Bei Sexdiensten gibt es keine Internet-Sexdienste-Gebührenordnung, die (stillschweigend) als vereinbart geltend könnte, wenn der Sexdienstanbieter seine Dienste erbringt, selbst wenn sie bewußt u. gewollt bestellt wären.)   



> Vermutlich hat das Gericht nur auf die Rechtsansprüche zwischen dem Kunden und dem Telekomanbieter abgestellt - ganz so wie der BGH - und da wog das sorglose und geradezu provokante Verhalten des XXX-Surfers wohl mehr als auf Seiten der M``Net die Zurechenbarkeit der Irreführungsabsicht des Sexanbieters (der selbst außen vor bleibt).



?

Gerade der BGH hat doch in seiner jüngsten Entscheidung zwischen dem Vergütungsanteil des Netzbetreibers, und demjenigen des Mehrwertanbieters unterschieden. Und zwar mit der Begründung, daß die (seit seinem letzten Urteil neu geschaffene ) Möglichkeit zur Einwendung gegen den (Mehrwert-)Anteil es nicht mehr rechtfertige, die (Un-)Rechtmäßigkeit der Gesamtforderung danach zu bewerten, ob die Wertneutralität der reinen Verbindungsleistung (ausreichend) auf den Vergütungsanspruch aus dem (möglicherweise) rechts- oder sittenwidrigen, d.h. nichtigen Rechtsgeschäft zwischen Kunde und Diensteanbieter ausstrahlen könne.

gal.


----------



## Anonymous (28 April 2004)

*Auch Heise berichtet über den Fall*

Mittlerweile gibt es zu diesem Fall auch einen Bericht bei Heise:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/46922


----------



## webwatcher (28 April 2004)

Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Wer sich keine Kenntnis von den allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen eines 0190er-Dialers verschafft *und eine Sperre für Mehrwertdiensterufnummern aufheben lässt*, muss für das Verbindungsentgelt aufkommen.


Der Bericht von Heise bringt nichts Neues , es ist ein krasser Einzelfall, der *absolut nichts *
mit den hier im Forum diskutierten Problemen zu tun hat. 


			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Das Urteil zeigt jedoch, dass auch die Entscheidung des BGH kein Freibrief für den fahrlässigen Umgang mit derartigen Angeboten ist. Verbraucherschützer raten daher weiterhin zu einer Sperrung von 0190er/0900er-Mehrwertdiensterufnummern.


Wenn ein Nutzer *absichtlich*  die standardmäßige Sperre seines Providers 
(muß *schriftlich* bei M"net beantragt werden) handelt IMHO nicht nur fahrlässig 
sondern grob fahrlässig wenn nicht sogar vorsätzlich.
http://www.m-net.de/faq/faq_isdn_p.htm


> * Funktionieren die 0190-Nummern bei M"net?*
> *Da sich hinter den Service-Rufnummern 0190 (1-9), 0192 und 0193 oft sittenwidrige Angebote
> oder kostspielige "0190-Dialer" verbergen können, hat M"net standardmäßig diese
> Nummern gesperrt. Dies soll Ihnen helfen, böse Überraschungen zu vermeiden. *
> ...




ww


----------



## Qoppa (28 April 2004)

galdikas schrieb:
			
		

> ?
> 
> Gerade der BGH hat doch in seiner jüngsten Entscheidung zwischen dem Vergütungsanteil des Netzbetreibers, und demjenigen des Mehrwertanbieters unterschieden...



aber doch nur, um die Rechtskonstruktion "wertneutrales Hilfsgeschäft" einzuschränken, qua Zurechenbarkeit des vermittelten Mehrwertdienstes. Es bleibt dabei, daß allein das Rechtsverhältnis zwischen dem vor Gericht auftretenden Telekomanbieter (und zwar als "Gesamtposition") und dem Kunden betrachtet wird, - und das so ausschließlich, daß zuerst § 16 TKV herangezogen, zurückgestellt und auf den speziellen Telefondienstvertrag zurückgegriffen wird, dessen Regelungslücke an dieser Stelle dann im Geiste des § 16 TKV ausgelegt wird. So kommt es, daß das Urteil dann vor allem auf einer "Abgrenzung der Risikobereiche" und der Abwägung der Sorgfaltspflichten beruht. 

Nix ist mit - in diesem Fall evidenterweise - _nicht_ geschlossenem Vertrag mit dem Dienstanbieter und darum Nichtigkeit der Gesamtforderung. Das ist ja das Sonderbare beim BGH-Urteil: die ganze Frage "gültiger Vertragsabschluß oder nicht?" und dessen Nachweis (und Beweisbedürftigkeit), die hier - und bei den Amtsgerichten - fachkundig durchbuchstabiert werden, das bleibt alles außen vor. Der BGH setzt allein bei dem Verhältnis Telekomanbieter - Kunde an, - also, so habe ich es jedenfalls verstanden, bei der reellen Situation: der Schaden ist da, wie gehen wir (die vor Gericht Auftretenden) jetzt damit nach Recht und Billigkeit um.

Ich persönlich finde, galdikas, Deine fein ziselierten Argumentationen außerordentlich einleuchtend, - ich versuche hier nur, den Ansatz des BGH zu verstehen bzw. das vorliegende Urteil unter diesem Licht nachzuvollziehen.


----------



## Captain Picard (28 April 2004)

Frage: Was haben die sicherlich für Juristen hochinteressanten Grundsatzdiskussionen
mit dem Urteil zum Fall eines Nutzers zu tun, der sich *absichtlich*  über alle Grundsätze gesunden 
Menschenverstandes hinweggesetzt hat ?? Wenn jemand eine Sperre für Minderwertdienste 
schriftlich aufheben läßt und dann auch noch absichtlich auf entsprechenden Seiten rumsurft 
(5800 E sind bei üblicherweise 2 E/min  fast 50 Stunden!!) und dann seine ganze "Verteidigung" 
darauf aufbaut, da habe "kostenlos" gestanden, muß sehr schlecht "beraten" gewesen sein....


cp


----------



## Qoppa (28 April 2004)

@ cp

ich glaube, daß der Münchner Fall geradezu beispielhaft beleuchtet, was der BGH sagen bzw. nicht sagen wollte.

Ich fange vielleicht von hinten an: die hier im Forum (v.a. vom Juristen) entworfene Argumentation, die ja auch vor vielen Amtsgerichten erfolgreich ist, setzt beim Vertragsabschluß mit dem MWD-Anbieter an und fordert Beweise für dessen Rechtsgültigkeit ("Beweislastumkehr"). Ich hatte von Anfang an den Eindruck: wenn sich diese Argumentation durchsetzt, dann ist Schluß mit Minderwertdienst - und zwar auf ganzer Linie (jedenfalls fast). Es liegt in der Natur dieser Geschäftsform ("schnell, sicher, bequem", für den "Impulskäufer" geeignet), daß der Nachweis für den willentlichen Geschäftsabschluß außerordentlich schwer fällt, wenn nicht unmöglich ist. Wer die Beweislast hat, hat also im Normalfall das Nachsehen. Und das betrifft - obwohl es noch nicht vor Gericht durchgekaut wurde - auch reine Telefonverbindungen (und übrigens auch Faxabrufe), wenn denn auch das entsprechend technisch manipulierbar ist. Es könnte also _im Prinzip _nahezu jede Forderung der Anbieter vor Gericht zu Fall gebracht werden, wenn die sog. Beweislastumkehr vollständig greift.

Die meisten hier (mich eingeschlossen) würden das begrüßen. Doch offenbar - so lese ich es - hat der BGH bewußt einen anderen Weg eingeschlagen, um den Telekoms das Mehrwertdienstgeschäft nicht völlig zu zerstören. Daher der Ansatz, daß die Risikosphären der beiden vor Gericht auftretenden Seiten gegeneinander abgewogen werden.

Und dies bringt der Münchner Fall auf den Punkt: es soll nicht sein, daß der Telekomanbieter für das mindestens fahrlässige Verhalten des xxx-Surfers einstehen muß. Der hochinteressante Punkt ist nun, ob er eventuell mit verschärftem Bestehen auf der Beweisnotwendigkeit eines gültigen Vertragsabschlusses mehr Erfolg gehabt hätte, - man muß die Urteilsbegründung abwarten, bzw. u.U. den Gang in die Revision. Wenn ich es mal etwas dramatisch zuspitzen darf: an diesem untypischen Extrembeispiel hängt die gesamte Zukunft des Mehrwertdienstmarktes.


----------



## KatzenHai (28 April 2004)

Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> Die meisten hier (mich eingeschlossen) würden das begrüßen. Doch offenbar - so lese ich es - hat der BGH bewußt einen anderen Weg eingeschlagen, um den Telekoms das Mehrwertdienstgeschäft nicht völlig zu zerstören. Daher der Ansatz, daß die Risikosphären der beiden vor Gericht auftretenden Seiten gegeneinander abgewogen werden.



Ich will mich in die weitere Diskussion nicht einmischen.

Aaaaber: Der BGH ist weder der Gesetzgeber noch Parteienvertreter. Die Willensbildung der Mehrheitsfähigen Sacheinschätzung und deren Umsetzung in Rechtsform obliegt den Parteien, Ländern und Bund. Die Gerichte haben deren Vorgaben lediglich neutral umzusetzen.

Und das MWD-Gesetz sagt eindeutig: Der Gesetzgeber lässt Dialer zu.

Hiergegen kann und darf sich der BGH nicht stellen.


----------



## galdikas (28 April 2004)

webwatcher schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ein Nutzer *absichtlich*  die standardmäßige Sperre seines Providers (muß *schriftlich* bei M"net beantragt werden) handelt IMHO nicht nur fahrlässig sondern grob fahrlässig wenn nicht sogar vorsätzlich.



Wem soll denn wie ein Schaden dadurch entstehen können, daß ein Anschlußinhaber die Aufhebung einer Mehrwert-Nummern-Anwahlsperre beantragt? Jedenfalls verstößt niemand mit einem solchen Antrag gegen seine verkehrsüblichen Sorgfaltspflichten. 

Gegen den Anschlußinhaber kann der seine Mehrwert-Nummer vom Kundenanschluß aus heimlich anwählen(lassen)de Anbieter von (Mehrwert-)Diensten keinen vertraglichen Vergütungsanspruch geltend machen (unabhängig davon, ob ein registriertes Anwahlprogramm benutzt wird oder nicht, oder ob der Anschlußinhaber die (Aufhebung einer) Sperrung solcher Einwahlen beantragt hätte oder nicht.)  Außerdem hat der BGH festgestellt, daß den Anschlußinhaber keine Sorgfaltspflichtverletzung bei heimlich vorgenommenen Einwahlen trifft, weil ihn keine Obliegenheit treffe, Vorkehrungen gegen heimlich vorgenommene "Dialerinstallationen" zu ergreifen.  ( Es müssen "Dialereinwahlen" gemeint gewesen sein - denn im entschiedenen Fall war der "High Speed"-Dialer unstreitig bewußt heruntergeladen und aktiviert worden, und wählte sich -nach scheinbarer Löschung/Deaktivierung/Löschung- fortan unbemerkbar weiterhin ein.  )

Der Anschlußnetzbetreiber könnte eventuell dadurch einen Schaden erleiden, daß er an den Inhaber einer Mehrwertnummer zahlt, ohne daß er im Gegenzug ein Forderungsrecht gegenüber dem Anschlußinhaber (erworben) hätte, von dessen Anschluß aus die Einwahl zu dem Mehrwertanschluß erfolgte (zwischen welchen dann die Verbindung hergestellt wurde.)
Diesen (möglichen) Schaden durch Vorauszahlungen des Netzbetreibers an seine betrügerischen (Mehrwertdienste-)Vertragspartner hat der Anschlußkunde jedoch nicht durch seinen Sperrungsaufhebungsantrag (mit-)verschuldet. 

gal.


----------



## webwatcher (28 April 2004)

Mir scheint, hier wird  gewaltig am Thema vorbeiphilosophiert. Laut Pressemeldung 
handelt es sich um keine ungewollte Einwahl, sondern um eine  mit voller Absicht herbeigeführte 
und wurde auch  nicht in Abrede gestellt.
Es geht  einzig und allein um die Schutzbehauptung des Nutzers, er habe sich auf das "kostenlos" verlassen. 


			
				Heise (Zitat Urteil)  schrieb:
			
		

> Wer seine Sorgfaltspflicht dadurch verletzt, dass er sich keine Kenntnis von den
> allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen eines 0190er-Dialers verschafft und eine Sperre
> derartiger Mehrwertdiensterufnummern aufheben lässt, muss uneingeschränkt für
> das dadurch entstehende Verbindungsentgelt aufkommen.


Damit hat dieser Fall nichts  aber auch gar nichts mit den hier sonst zur Diskussion stehenden Fällen zu tun 

ww


----------



## KatzenHai (28 April 2004)

Richtig.

Hinzu tritt ein weiteres Argument:
Selbst wenn die genaue Höhe des Entgelts ggf. nicht vereinbart war (da nicht angegeben), war auch 2002 bereits bekannt, dass 0190 Geld kostet. Somit wäre ggf. nach Bereicherungsrecht ein Betrag zu ermitteln - sofern der Beklagte hier nichts gegen vorträgt, kann dieser Betrag angesichts der unstreitig empfangenen Dienste auch den geforderten Betrag erreichen.

Rechtsmissbrauch (§ 242 BGB) ist, wenn sich jemand auf eine formale Stellung - die ihm in der Sache Recht gibt - beruft, obwohl er genau weiß, dass die Gerechtigkeit, Treu und Glauben eigentlich dem Anderen Recht geben.

So wohl auch hier.

Hat mal jemand das ganze Urteil gelesen?


----------



## Anonymous (28 April 2004)

Vielleicht kann @Jurist das Urteil besorgen ?


----------



## galdikas (28 April 2004)

webwatcher schrieb:
			
		

> Mir scheint, hier wird  gewaltig am Thema vorbeiphilosophiert. Laut Pressemeldung handelt es sich um keine ungewollte Einwahl, sondern um eine  mit voller Absicht herbeigeführte und wurde auch  nicht in Abrede gestellt. Es geht  einzig und allein um die Schutzbehauptung des Nutzers, er habe sich auf das "kostenlos" verlassen.



Es trifft genau den Kern der ganzen Dialerprobelmatik:  Kann derjenige den angeblichen Inhalt der behaupteten Zahlungsvereinbarung belegen, der sich auf ein vermeintliches Forderungsrecht beruft? 





			
				heise schrieb:
			
		

> Auf der zu dem Dialer führenden Website fand sich der Vermerk, dass es sich um einen "Gratis-Zugang" handeln würde, der eine "Einwahl zum Erotikservice mit Freischaltung für alle kostenpflichtigen Erotik-Bereiche" ermögliche. Ein Hinweis auf die anfallenden Kosten fand sich allerdings weder dort noch in den AGB des Anbieters aus den Niederlanden. Lediglich ein pauschaler Hinweis auf "dem User entstehende Telefonkosten" war in den Geschäftsbedingungen aufgeführt.


Wer immer nun ein Forderungsrecht gegen den Nutzer geltend machen möchte, der hätte bitteschön darzulegen, wie er sich mit dem Nutzer mit dem behaupteten Inhalt geeinigt hätte.



			
				Heise (Zitat Urteil)  schrieb:
			
		

> Wer seine Sorgfaltspflicht dadurch verletzt, dass er sich keine Kenntnis von den allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen eines 0190er-Dialers verschafft und eine Sperre derartiger Mehrwertdiensterufnummern aufheben lässt, muss uneingeschränkt für das dadurch entstehende Verbindungsentgelt aufkommen.



Es besteht keine Verpflichtung, sich von den AGB eines Vertragspartners Kenntnis verschaffen zu müssen. Wer der aus ihrer wirskamen Einbeziehung in einen Vertrag für sich Vorteile herleiten möchte, dannr muß er 1. den Vertragsschluß, und 2. die Einbeziehungsvoraussetzungen nachweisen; dazu gehörte bereits 2002 der Nachweis, daß der andere sein Einverständnis mit ihrer Geltung erklärt hat. Wie soll im vorliegenden Fall dieser Nachweis erbracht worden sein? 



			
				webwatcher schrieb:
			
		

> Damit hat dieser Fall nichts  aber auch gar nichts mit den hier sonst zur Diskussion stehenden Fällen zu tun.



Deine Einschätzung kann nicht zutreffen - in jedem einzelnen Fall geht es letzlich nur darum, ob demjenigen ein Recht zukommt, vom Betroffenen eine Zahlung in der strittigen Höhe fordern zu können, der sich mit diesem (evtl. abgetretenen) Anspruch an ihn wendet. Vor unberechtigten Ansprüchen ist selbstverständlich auch derjenige geschützt, von dessen Anschluß aus  Einwahlen ohne vergütungsanspruchsbegründenden Charakter (heimlich und/oder ohne Kostenvereinbarung) durch *registrierte* Dialer stattfanden, oder der die *Aufhebung einer Mehrwertnummern-Sperre* beantragt hat.      

gal.


----------



## Anonymous (29 April 2004)

@.....

Die krankmachende Wirkung der verdrängten  Triebregungen besteht (nach S. Freud) darin ,
 daß sie, gemäß dem sittlichen Bewußtsein und der Konvention, mit den Tendenzen der
 Persönlichkeit nicht vereinbar, von dieser aus dem Bewußtsein verdrängt werden , 
wobei aber die mit ihen verbundene Affekte gleichsam als Fremdkörper in der Seele  weiterwirken. 

ein Genervter 

PS: wenn dieses Posting nichts mit dem Thread  zu tun haben sollte, bitte um Nachsicht , 
da das davorstehende Posting auch nichts damit zu tun hat, und mir halt nichts besseres als 
 Antwort dazu einfiel.


----------



## technofreak (29 April 2004)

Ein Genervter schrieb:
			
		

> PS: wenn dieses Posting nichts mit dem Thread  zu tun haben sollte, bitte um Nachsicht ,
> da das davorstehende Posting auch nichts damit zu tun hat, und mir halt nichts besseres als
> Antwort dazu einfiel.



Mir verschließt sich zwar der Sinn des Postings , aber das tut es bei vielen anderen Postings 
in diesem Forum und  in diesem Thread auch. Da kein Verstoß gegen die Nutzungsregeln zu 
zu erkennen ist , bleibt das Posting so wie es ist stehen.

tf


----------



## sascha (29 April 2004)

Gute Einschätzung dieses Urteils:

dsl-magazin.de


----------



## galdikas (29 April 2004)

*Pressemeldung des Landgericht München*

Urteil vom 18.03.2004, Az.: 27 O 15933/03



			
				Die Pressestelle des LG München schrieb:
			
		

> V. weigerte sich, diese Rechnung zu bezahlen. Er sei davon ausgegangen, dass es sich um einen kostenlosen Service gehandelt habe, der durch Sex-Werbung finanziert werde. Dass und in welcher Höhe Kosten für die Verbindungen entstehen würden, habe er nicht erkennen können.


http://www.justiz.bayern.de/lgmuenchen1/presse/presse1.html

Unrichtig ist, daß er nicht habe erkennen können, *daß* Kosten für ihn entstehen würden. Woraus sich dadurch aber ergeben soll, daß (wer?) einen Vergütungsanspruch in der strittigen Höhe haben soll, ist alles andere als klar. Der Vergütungsanspruch entsteht jedenfalls nicht dadurch, daß er eine Mehrwertnummernsperre aufheben läßt, sondern frühestens dadurch, daß  ....er eine entsprechende Vergütungsvereinbarung trifft! 

gal.


----------



## KatzenHai (30 April 2004)

Warten wir doch einfach das Urteil ab. 

Ich habe es bereits angefordert - so bald es vorliegt, wird es entsprechend veröffentlicht. Das kann aber ein paar Tage dauern ...

Bis wir uns dann einig sind, was es bedeutet, ist auch die Berufungsfrist rum - und erst dann kann man abschließend etwas zum Urteil sagen, gell?!


----------



## webwatcher (7 Mai 2004)

http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/lgmuenchen180304.htm


			
				 LG München schrieb:
			
		

> Durch das Anklicken des Befehlsfeldes "Verbinden" hat der Beklagte unstreitig die
> Dienste in Anspruch genommen.
> * Der Beklagte hat seine Sorgfaltspflicht verletzt, indem er sich weder Kenntnis
> von den AGB's des Dialers verschafft hat
> ...



Die Entscheidung bezieht sich auf  Einwahlen   vor dem  16.12.02 ! 

ww


----------



## KatzenHai (7 Mai 2004)

LG München schrieb:
			
		

> Durch das Anklicken des Befehlsfeldes "Verbinden" hat der Beklagte unstreitig die
> Dienste in Anspruch genommen.
> * Der Beklagte hat seine Sorgfaltspflicht verletzt, indem er sich weder Kenntnis von den AGB's des Dialers verschafft hat  *,
> noch sich vor Missbrauch, vor dem die Klägerin ausdrücklich gewarnt hatte, beschützt hat.
> Der Beklagte war daher antragsgemäß zu verurteilen.



s. § 305 BGB - Einbeziehung von AGB
(2) Allgemeine Geschäftsbedingungen werden *nur dann Bestandteil eines Vertrags*, wenn der Verwender bei Vertragsschluss

  	1. 	die andere Vertragspartei *ausdrücklich* oder, wenn ein ausdrücklicher Hinweis wegen der Art des Vertragsschlusses nur unter unverhältnismäßigen Schwierigkeiten möglich ist, *durch deutlich sichtbaren Aushang am Orte des Vertragsschlusses auf sie hinweist* und
  	2. 	der anderen Vertragspartei die *Möglichkeit* verschafft, in zumutbarer Weise, die auch eine für den Verwender erkennbare körperliche Behinderung der anderen Vertragspartei angemessen berücksichtigt, von ihrem Inhalt Kenntnis zu nehmen,

und wenn die andere Vertragspartei mit ihrer Geltung einverstanden ist.
Kommentar _Palandt_ hierzu:
Die Einbeziehung per Internet erfolgt ausreichend, wenn eine kritische Prüfung ermöglicht wird (Lesbarkeit, ggf. Druckfunktion)- unterlässt der verbraucher die Prüfung, hindert dies eine Einbeziehung nicht (OLG Köln).
Einverständnis: i.d.R. konkludent, wenn Einbeziehung nach Abs. 2 (s.o.) ordnungsgemäß erfolgt ist und der Kunde weiter fortfährt (BGH).
Dies ist auch grundsätzlich richtig, da sonst ja kaum AGB Vertragsinhalt werden könnten ...


----------



## KatzenHai (7 Mai 2004)

Zusammen gefasst (jetzt, wo das Urteil vorliegt):

Wer
... alle Vorsicht und Vernunft fahren lässt (0190-Freischaltung, Nicht-Prüfung der Verbindung, die sich immer wieder aufgehängt hat),
... sich gleichzeitig in anerkannt kritischem Umfeld herum treibt (XXX),
... und dann auch noch des Lesens zu bequem ist (AGB-Ignoranz, Nicht-Lesen des Begriffs "kostenpflichtig" auf den Content-Seiten),
kann sich nicht einfach darauf berufen, nicht zusätzlich gewarnt worden zu sein. Also nicht daraus, dass er nicht zusätzlich gewarnt wurde, die Entgeltpflicht des unstreitig empfangenen Contents wegdiskutieren.

Das Urteil ist im Ergebnis richtig. Denn der vom Beklagten behauptete "Heimlich-Dialer" lag ja wohl tatsächlich auch nicht vor, gell?


----------



## galdikas (7 Mai 2004)

[ Einverständnis mit der Geltung von e-commerce-AGB ]



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Einverständnis: i.d.R. konkludent, wenn Einbeziehung nach Abs. 2 (s.o.) ordnungsgemäß erfolgt ist und der Kunde weiter fortfährt (BGH).[/list]Dies ist auch grundsätzlich richtig, da sonst ja kaum AGB Vertragsinhalt werden könnten ...



Grundsätzlich muß doch der AGB-Verwender die Tatsachen aufzeigen, die ein Einverständnis mit der Geltung von AGB belegen.  Entweder müßte er nachweisen, daß der Kunde sein Einverständnis ausdrücklich (z.B. durch einen obligatorischen "Einverständnis"-Klick) oder schlüssig (z.B. durch obligatorische Anzeige der Bestimmungen während des Bestellvorgangs) erklärt hat.

Nach meiner Einschätzung läßt sich ein schlüssiges Einverständnis nicht dadurch nachweisen, daß eine zumutbare Möglichkeit zur Kenntnisnahme bestand.  Wenn ein Bestellvorgang ohne Einverständnis mit der AGB-Geltung durchführbar ist, dann wird eben nicht aus der Ausführung der Bestellung auf ein konkludent erklärtes Einverständnis geschlossen werden können.

Im Zweifel sollte eine vorsätzlich irreführende, wenigstens aber unsorgfältige Shopgestaltung also nicht dazu führen können, dem Shopnutzer eine "fahrlässige" Einverständnisverweigerung anzulasten, wenn er den Vertrag ohne AGB-Einbeziehung schließen will. Meines Wissens gibt es keine Sorgfaltspflicht, sein Einverständnis mit vorgeschlagenen AGB zu äußern, oder die Entgegennahme von Vertragserfüllungsleistungen abzulehnen, wenn man nicht mit der AGB-Geltung einverstanden war.

gal.


----------



## KatzenHai (7 Mai 2004)

galdikas schrieb:
			
		

> Nach meiner Einschätzung läßt sich ein schlüssiges Einverständnis nicht dadurch nachweisen, daß eine zumutbare Möglichkeit zur Kenntnisnahme bestand.  Wenn ein Bestellvorgang ohne Einverständnis mit der AGB-Geltung durchführbar ist, dann wird eben nicht aus der Ausführung der Bestellung auf ein konkludent erklärtes Einverständnis geschlossen werden können.


Sorry, gal, ich widerspreche dir bekanntlich selten - hier liegst du falsch.

Deine Einschätzung ist einfach nicht mit der herrschenden Rechtsprechung in Einklang zu bringen. Guckst du hier:
Verwender (Unternehmer) erklärt, nur unter Geltung der AGB Verträge schließen zu wollen - _1. Entscheidung des Käufers_
gut lesbare AGB, bestenfalls ausdruckbar, jedenfalls les- und prüfbar, liegen von hier aus "nah am Wegesrand" - _2. Entscheidung des Käufers_
Käufer schließt "dennoch" den Vertrag ab - _3. Entscheidung des Käufers_
also, noch weiter muss nicht einmal der ansonsten ja wohl super-doll-strohblöde deutsche Verbraucher geschützt werden.

Oder anders herum: Wer in Kenntnis des "Nur-mit-AGB-"Vertragsschlusswillens des Unternehmers dessen AGB weiterhin ignoriert, ist selbst schuld.

Lies mal im Palandt nach ...


----------



## Qoppa (8 Mai 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Das Urteil ist im Ergebnis richtig. Denn der vom Beklagten behauptete "Heimlich-Dialer" lag ja wohl tatsächlich auch nicht vor, gell?


Auf diesen Punkt bezogen würde ich zustimmen. Das klingt wie eine bloße Schutzbehauptung und ist unschlüssig, womit natürlich fragwürdig wird, ob tatsächlich ein Irrtum über die Kostenpflichtigkeit bestand ...

Was mich aber bedenklich stimmt, ist folgende Begründung:



			
				LG München schrieb:
			
		

> Weiterhin ist vermerkt, dass eine Freischaltung für kostenpflichtigen Erotik-Bereiche erfolgt. Damit ist für einen durchschnittlichen Computer-Anwender klar, dass nur der Zugang zum neuen Service gratis ist, die Inanspruchnahme jedoch mit Kosten verbunden ist.


Das ist keineswegs klar, wenn dies direkt nach der Anpreisung "gratis-zugang" erfolgt. Man würde im Gegenteil denken, daß das Angebot darin besteht, daß der _normalerweise_ kostenpflichtige Bereich hier _gratis _freigeschaltet wird (es heißt ja nicht: "kostenpflichtige Freischaltung"). Was soll hier am Zugang überhaupt gratis sein??? Das ist an den Haaren herbeigezogen, da hier nicht einmal eine Haarspalterei ala "durch die Aktivierung entstehen Ihnen keine Kosten" möglich ist. Das LG Mannheim fand schon letzteres sittenwidrig.



			
				LG München schrieb:
			
		

> Dabei kommt es nicht darauf an, ob dem Beklagten bewusst war, dass es sich um eine 0190er Nummer handelt, da es allgemein bekannt ist, dass Erotik-Service-Leistungen entgeltpflichtig sind.


Auf welcher allgemeinen Erfahrung soll diese Aussage basieren? Im Puff mag das ja stimmen, aber doch nicht im Internet. Auch hier hat das LG Mannheim treffender geurteilt:



			
				LG Mannheim schrieb:
			
		

> Wer als Unternehmer entgeltliche Leistungen über das Internet anbietet, darf den Verkehr nicht über den gewerblichen Charakter seines Angebots im Unklaren lassen.
> ......
> Der Beklagte stützt seine Ansicht auf die Behauptung, das Internet könne (von wenigen Ausnahmen abgesehen) nur entgeltpflichtig benutzt werden. Schon dieser Ausgangspunkt ist, wie die Kammer, deren Mitglieder zu den Benutzern des Internet gehören, aufgrund eigener Erfahrung weiß, unzutreffend.



Und geht es denn wirklich an, den Hinweis auf die Kostenpflichtigkeit in die AGB zu verstecken? Mich wundert, daß ihr das so hinnehmt. Ich meine, es hieß hier einmal, daß die Preisangabe (die es hier offenbar nicht einmal gab) zu den essentialia negotii gehört, die _nicht erst _in den AGB genannt werden darf.

Um nicht mißverstanden zu werden: was das Verhalten des Surfers angeht, halte ich das Urteil auch für vertretbar. Aber die (m.E. mangelhafte) Begründung zeigt eben doch, daß dies hier eine Gratwanderung war, - eben weil es ein so extremer und untypischer Fall ist.


----------



## galdikas (8 Mai 2004)

Hallo Katzenhai,



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Guckst du hier:
> Verwender (Unternehmer) erklärt, *nur* unter Geltung der AGB Verträge schließen zu wollen - _1. Entscheidung des Käufers_





Nun stelle ich mich auf den Standpunkt, daß der Unternehmer zunächst zu belegen hat, daß er seinen Willen bekundet hätte, keine Verträge ohne Geltung der AGB schließen zu wollen ( = ausdrücklicher Hinweis auf die (Verwendung der) AGB ). Frühestens dann dürfte eine Annahme (oder Bestellung)  als schlüssige Einverständniserklärung des Kunden (Verwendungsgegeners) mit ihrer Geltung aufgefaßt werden. 



			
				Katzenhai schrieb:
			
		

> Oder anders herum: Wer in Kenntnis des "Nur-mit-AGB-"Vertragsschlusswillens des Unternehmers dessen AGB weiterhin ignoriert, ist selbst schuld.



Aber kann allein wegen einer fahrlässigen Unkenntnis vom Inhalt verwendeter AGB in der Annahme/Bestellung schon eine schlüssige Erklärung des Einverstandenseins mit ihrer Geltung liegen? Ich denke, daß eine solche schlüssige Einverständniserklärung nicht schon derjenige abgibt, der (fahrlässige Un-)Kenntnis von einem mitgeteilten Hinweis-Link auf AGB hat (und erst recht nicht schon der, dem der AGB-Inhalt (fahrlässig un-) bekannt ist) - z.B. ersetzt ein deutlicher Aushang ja nicht einen ausdrücklichen Hinweis, sondern nur ausnahmsweise dann, wenn ein ausdrücklicher Hinweis beim Vertragsschluß nur unter unverhältnismäßigen Schwierigkeiten möglich wäre.

Man könnte bereits die AGB-Einbeziehungsumstände im e-commerce als "Allgemeine Geschäftsbedingungen" betrachten - dann gingen Zweifel bei ihrer Auslegung eben zu Lasten des Verwendungswilligen, selbst wenn der Kunde fahrlässige Unkenntnis vom Einbeziehungswillen gehabt hätte.  Jedenfalls beginnt für einen e-commerce-Kunden, dem beim Vertragsschluß keine elektronische Abruf-/ und Abspeichermöglichkeit der (besonderen) Vertragsbestimmungen sowie (eventuell verwendeter)*AGB* geboten wurde, die Frist zur Ausübung seines Widerrufsrechts nicht (soweit ihm beim konkreten Vertrag ein gesetzliches Fernabsatz-Widerrufsrecht zustehen würde) - dem Gesetzeswortlaut nach könnte er dann sein Widerrufsrecht 3 Jahre lang ausüben.

gal.


----------



## Anonymous (7 September 2004)

Hörsaalsitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Dialer der holländischen Dutch Web 24 (DW24), der tatsächlich im Verbindungsfenster "_Gratis Hot Sex_" anzeigte aber keinen Preis. Dafür aber aufrufbare AGB mit den Informationen.





Kann jemand bestätigen, dass die "Dutchweb24" über ein paar Ecken den gleichen Leuten gehört wie Q1 inkl. mcn-telecom? Ist es dann nicht anzunehmen, dass der Dialer heute niemals registrierungsfähig wäre, wenn schon die aktuellen Dialer dieser Firma (Securex/Consul Info) gewisse Probleme haben? ("Digital Simplex Inc." plus Dutchweb24 = Securex?)

 Q1 NL 

 Dutchweb24 

Hätte der user also im Herbst 2003 bewusst fragwürdige Dialer genutzt, bei denen mit dem Entzug der Registrierung zu rechnen war, was wäre dann passiert? Und anders herum: Was ist, wenn diese Firmen Dialer einsetzen würden, bei denen eigentlich klar ist, dass sie nicht registriert bleiben können? Welchen Vorsatz würden die Richter dann diesen Firmen unterstellen? Soziales Engagement?


----------



## A John (8 September 2004)

Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich aber bedenklich stimmt, ist folgende Begründung:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, wie sich der User verhalten hat, ist das Urteil -in diesem Fall- IMHO gerechtfertigt.
Nur: Wie soll der Richter das begründen? Er kann ja schlecht ins Urteil schreiben: "So viel Dummheit / Dreistigkeit gehört einfach bestraft.
Das die Schmuddelseiten in punkto Seriosität nicht gerade Vorbildcharakter haben, sollte sich auch unter den DAU herumgesprochen haben. Insofern halte ich die Begründung des Gerichts, ebenfalls bezogen auf diesen Fall, für richtig. Man kann das IMHO nicht mit dem Fall des LG Mannheim vergleichen.

Gruss A. John


----------



## Reducal (8 September 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Kann jemand bestätigen, dass die "Dutchweb24" über ein paar Ecken den gleichen Leuten gehört wie Q1 inkl. mcn-telecom?


Warum? Q1 Deutschland AG ist Mehrheitseigner der mcn tele.com. Die Holländische Q1 hat damit eher weniger zu tun, obwohl es bestimmt einige Parallelen gibt.
Dutchweb24 und Securex gehören anscheinend zur Consul-Info BV und die wiederum hat enge Kontakte nach Köln - das läuft nur als Spezlwirtschaft zu den o.g . Unternehmen.


			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hätte der user also im Herbst 2003 bewusst fragwürdige Dialer genutzt, bei denen mit dem Entzug der Registrierung zu rechnen war, was wäre dann passiert?


Der Verurteilte hatte den Dialer bereits ein Jahr zuvor benutzt - damals gab es noch keine Dialerregistrierung. Und er hat ihn absolut mit Absicht verwendet, da er schlichtweg sich nicht die Mühe machte, die verfügbaren AGB seinem Surfverhalten zu unterwerfen. Er wollte ES unbedingt wissen und ein Gericht erklärte es ihm später. Er war in vollem Bewusstsein mit der 0190er Nummer gesurft, von der er hätte ausgehen müssen, dass die mehr als "gratis" kostet. Außerdem hatte ihn sein Telefonunternehmen, die M"Net, rechtzeitig auf das Problem hingewiesen, doch der User scherte sich nicht um die Warnungen und erhielt mEn letztlich zu Recht die Quittung für sein stures Fehlverhalten.

Siehe auch: http://www.dialerhilfe.de/news/040907_02.php


----------



## galdikas (14 September 2004)

*Re: Gericht: Surfer muss Dialer-Kosten für Sexseiten bezahle*



			
				Spiegelleser schrieb:
			
		

> 5844 Euro für Besuch "kostenloser" Sexseiten
> 
> Das Versprechen "Gratiszugang", befand das Münchner Landgericht in einem Urteil, muss man nicht glauben, wenn es um "Sex-Dienstleistungen" geht.



Das OLG München verwarf die Berufung gegen die Entscheidung des Landgerichts:



			
				Sueddeutsche Zeitung schrieb:
			
		

> Die Richter waren der Meinung, dass der Beklagte selbst die Einwahlsoftware, den Dialer, herunter geladen dann die Verbindung zu dem Erotikservice aufgebaut habe.


http://www.sueddeutsche.de/muenchen/artikel/756/38718/

Das ist wieder hübsch unpräzise formuliert. Entscheidend für die Begründung eines Vergütungsanspruchs (von wem auch immer, wofür auch immer) ist, daß beim Vertragspartner eine bewußte und gewollte Bestellung einer Vertragsleistung Dienstleistung eingeht, durch deren Erbringung die vertragliche Vergütungsforderung entstanden sein soll.

Daß der Beklagte sich nicht bewußt gewesen wäre, daß zwischem seinem Rechner und dem des Anbieters der unter der Domain ""gratis-zugang.de" Inhalte eine (von einem Dialerprogramm aufgebaute) Telekommunikations-Verbindung bestand, ist aber weder zweifelhaft, noch für sich genommen schon vergütungsanspruchsbegründend. Entscheidend ist immer, ob eine vertragliche Vereinbarung über eine entgeltliche Leistungserbringung zwischen Vertragspartner und Kunde zustande gekommen ist.



			
				Suedeutsche Zeitung schrieb:
			
		

> Der ernüchterte Sex-Freund argumentierte vor Gericht: "Ich war der Meinung, dass es sich um einen kostenlosen Service handelt, der durch Sex-Werbung finanziert wird."



Dementgegen muß der vermeintliche Vertragspartner dann belegen, daß ein wirksamer Vertrag über die vergütungsanspruchsbegründende Erbringung seiner Sex-Dienstleistungen zwischen ihm und dem Kunden geschlossen worden sein soll. Jedenfalls entstehen Gebühren nicht schon quasi "automatisch", solange man nur mit üblicher Sorgfalt diese Folge einer "automatischen" Gebührenentstehung dadurch verhindern könnte, daß man keine Verbindungsherstellung veranlaßt. Von einem solchen "Gebührenautomatismus" (vor dem es sich durch Sorgfalt zu schützen gilt) geht offenischtlich auch Sascha aus:



			
				Sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Sein Argument: Er habe nicht gewusst, dass er sich über einen kostenpflichtigen Dialer einwählt.


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=7220

Nun gibt es aber keine gesetzliche Vorschrift bei Erbringung irgendwelcher Leistungen, wonach eine gesetzliche Vermutung für einen "Vertrag" besteht, solange sich nur ein anderer nicht "sorgfältig" vor dem Entstehen eines vertraglichen Vergütungsanspruchs schützt.  



			
				SZ schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn der Dateiname "gratis-zugang.de" missverständlich sei, so ergebe sich "bei Anwendung der im Verkehr erforderlichen Sorgfalt" zumindest aus dem weiteren Wortlaut des Internetfensters, dass der angebotene Erotikservice kostenpflichtig sei.



Ich meine: *nur* wenn der Vertragspartner nachweisen kann, daß er mit dem Kunden  einen Vertrag geschlossen hat, kann er seine Dienste vergütungsanspruchsberechtigt erbringen. ( Vermutlich wollte sich das OLG aber wieder einmal um die Frage herumdrücken, mit wem der Kunde hier wie einen Vertrag welchen Inhalts geschlossen haben sollte, aus dem ein Vergütungsanspruchs entstaden sein könnte, und wie nun plötzlich der Netzbetreiber dazu komme, eine Zahlung in Höhe jenes Vergütungsanspruchs gegen den Kunden des Erotikservice-Anbieters geltend zu machen.

Stillschweigend ging das OLG München in zweifelhafter Weise wohl ohne nähere Begründung davon aus, daß "irgendwie" ein eigenständiger Vergütungsanspruch des Netzbetreibers entstanden sein könnte - und daß dies "bei Anwendung der verkehrsüblichen Sorgfalt" dem Kunden nicht hätte verborgen geblieben sein können. )



			
				SZ schrieb:
			
		

> Hinzu komme, dass der Beklagte auch von M-Net auf die Kosten von Service-Rufnummern hingewiesen wurde, er gleichwohl aber ausdrücklich die Freischaltung beantragt habe.



Das ist offensichtlich absoluter Blödsinn.

 Es ist nur vor dem Hintergrund erklärlich, daß die (unzutreffende) Auffassung beibehalten werden soll, die Berechtigung des Netzbetreibers zur Einforderung einer eigenen "Mehrwert-"Vergütung sei nach den gleichen Maßstäben zu prüfen, als habe die "eigentliche" Mehrwertleistung in der profanen Verbindungsherstellung bestanden, oder als habe der Netzbetreiber selbst die inhaltlichen Leistungen erbracht, zusätzlich zu seiner Herstellung der rein technischen Verbindung, über die hinweg zwecks Ausführung der Dienste Kunde und Diensteanbieter miteinander kommunizieren. Eine solche Ansicht mag hinsichtlich der Berechtigung eines Vergütungsanspruchs für die Erbringung reiner (Sprach-)Verbindungsleistungen berechtigt gewesen sein, welche danach bemessen werden dürftel, ob die Anwahl einer bestimmten Nummer bewußt und gewollt gewollt geschehen sei.

Das kann allerdings immer dann nicht das entscheidende Kriterium sein, wenn die "Mehrwert"-Leistung sich *nicht* in einer (Verbindungs-)Leistung des Anbieters reiner Telekommunikations-Verbindungsleistungen erschöpft, sondern wenn sich die eigentliche vertragliche Dienstleistung als Beratung, Gesprächsführung, Schauspiel, Darbietungen, Aufführungen usw. erweist.

gal.


----------



## KatzenHai (14 September 2004)

*Re: Gericht: Surfer muss Dialer-Kosten für Sexseiten bezahle*



			
				galdikas schrieb:
			
		

> Nun gibt es aber keine gesetzliche Vorschrift bei Erbringung irgendwelcher Leistungen, wonach eine gesetzliche Vermutung für einen "Vertrag" besteht, solange sich nur ein anderer nicht "sorgfältig" vor dem Entstehen eines vertraglichen Vergütungsanspruchs schützt.


Doch. Und wie es die gibt - an zentralen Stellen des Gesetzes:

Guckst du hier:

§ 612 BGB für Dienstverträge bzw. § 632 für Werkverträge.

Jeweils _gilt eine Vergütung als stillschweigend vereinbart, wenn die Leistung den Umständen nach nur gegen Vergütung zu erwarten ist._ Die Vergütung bemisst sich dann im Zweifel nach der _üblichen Vergütung_.

Vor diesem Hintergrund hat das OLG in dieser Einzelfrage schlicht Recht.


----------

